

Ask HN:  Are there such things as IT Apprenticeships? - blueash

With the high cost of higher education and the amount of MOOC&#x27;s available for learning, is there such a thing as an IT apprenticeship or something like a developer or SA apprenticeship?<p>Skills for machinists, welders, etc. all have apprenticeships.  Would it not make sense to have them for IT as well.  Where you could learn under a &quot;master&quot; for a period of time equivalent to a 4 year degree.  Does this exist?
======
atsaloli
I'm apprenticing a junior sys admin right now. He's been with me for 2 years
now. It's not a formal apprenticeship, but I took him out of the help desk
(where he worked on Windows) and now he is a solid junior Linux sys admin.
This was on an Ops team of two (and now three).

May sys admins I know have juniors they are apprenticing in a similar fashion.
This is a fairly traditional way to make a sysadmin (on the job training).

------
mkautzm
If there isn't, there really should be. Traditional University education does
a really poor job of preparing people for IT as well, further exaggerating the
need for it. I think some of the trade school programs have OK curriculum, but
I can't say for certain either way.

The shop I work at was actually talking about it, but we don't have the time
to train someone.

